# Axe Holster



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey ,

Anyone know where I can get a holder for my axe , one that you can slide the axe into when falling timber ?? I have been looking but cant find any..would be easier than having to carry it and gas jug..I see alot of west coast guys have them on their backs..Can anyone help me out here ?? Maybe a link to a store that sells something like this , would be greatly appreciated

Later Rob


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 15, 2007)

Madsens has them.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought I saw them there before , has anyone heard when their site is ever gonna come back online..Was nice to look at things before I order them..Do they have a catalog they can send ??

Anywhere else carry these holsters ??


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes they will send you a catalog. I have used one for the last couple of years and it is great for me. Mine is a 3.5 lb. head with a 18 or 20 " handle. Did not really think I would like it but it is next to unnoticable. A longer handle might be a different story. I'm usually in pine less than 24" and it is plenty for all but the odd tree. Its nice not having to run down your axe when you need it, or having to make a club. Nothing like metal when you want to hit something.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah my axe is a 2.5lb 25 " handle works good for me , but Im usually in wood 24" and up , I only cut what our feller buncher does'nt so it's usually bigger than 24" . I have been wanting to get one of these holsters for quite sometime now..but just cant find any around my area. I'll give Madsens a ring and see if they can get a catalog out to me

Later Rob


----------



## clearance (Apr 15, 2007)

I have seen hammer holders used. The kind of deal someone who just uses a hammer could thread onto thier belt. Should be able to get one at the hardware store.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw a film clip with someone who had a sort of a metalbox holster were you put the whole axe head in, seems safer than the hammer holder i case you would stumble and take a fall ,,,


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 15, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I saw a film clip with someone who had a sort of a metalbox holster were you put the whole axe head in, seems safer than the hammer holder i case you would stumble and take a fall ,,,



Yea, thats what he is talking about that Madsens sells. Head is totally enclosed and the handle is straight up.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Apr 15, 2007)

*hammer holder*

I've tryed one of these and the axe keeps falling out and you got to keep looking for it ,you really need a sheath that will hold the axe in and in a safe manner.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 15, 2007)

My old aluminum axe sheath broke, and I didn't want to do without waiting for a new one. So I made one out of roof flashing. Worked so good I haven't ordered a new one yet, and that's been over a year ago.
I carry a 4 lb. axe with a 26" handle. The handle bumps the brim on back of my old mac T, but it dosen't bother me. Besides, it lets everyone know where I am. 

Andy


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 15, 2007)

Yup the metal or aluminum box holder is what I'am looking for , thought about the hammer holder but like what ways said not to safe if you take a tumble and anyone who works in the woods has taken a few in their time.. I'll get ahold of madsens tomorrow and see what they have..

Tried searching the net but could'nt come up with much , go figure..

Later Rob


----------

